# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > آموزش: قرینه ساز

## arash020

بدون شرح ... 



 
*دانلود*
http://arash020.persiangig.com/other...20%20%20X1.rar

----------

